# Updated Marginatus Pic



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

With better lighting than the last photos I posted...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Excellant profile shot. Beautiful fish.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

hey man how big do marginatus get?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY cool!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pic, great fish


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks people.



roidrage03 said:


> hey man how big do marginatus get?


They're one of the smaller species so roughly 8-9".

This ones about 5" at the moment.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent specimen you got there, hogdog!..your marginatus rocks like a BATHORY concert!!....


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Man do i MISS my Marg !!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

looks awesome!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the yellow of the anal fin


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

great fish and very nice looking color


----------

